# Here she is!



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Fresh out of the box:

Out of the box on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

She is mounted on what used to be my ******* lathe v5.01:

******* lathe v 5.01 - a set on Flickr

The last three pictures show the conversion.

Now for the accessory storage. And a tool shelf. And a sharpening jig.

One day I might get to turn something...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll trade you my Jet 1220VS for it :yes4:

From what I hear, that is the mother of all Mini's. Nice gloat :dance3:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I'll be. Now you went and did it. Now it is time to get that puppy dirty. Congrats on a fine lathe. If that thing had been out when I bought my Jet 1220 that would have been on my bench. Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice lathe, new toys are always fun, even if they do throw off the shop layout for a while.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on the new toy. I am looking forward to seeing some of your turning projects!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a darn nice looking lathe. I did like your "*******" one, I thought it very innovative. I looked at that Delta at the wood show. But like I said they weren't in a "dealing" mood. 
The spouse said I have to make something with the router lathe before I can buy a real lathe...lol. I'm thinking of making a club for... well nevermind.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all.

The ******* lathe had its day. The death sentence was passed when I tried some wood-turning on it and it was found to be rather awkward for that purpose.:'( It was not really rigid enough for metal and to keep it just for the abrasive work could not be justified in terms of space.:no:

At the same time the Delta came on sale at Busy Bee. I read a lot about it and all the comments including the one here were uniformly positive.:dance3:

Today was spent partly watching Richard Raffan's DVD and partly constructing a sharpening jig.

Note to self: When trying to make a 3/8" x 20" slot do not do it with several passes using a 1/4" bit. Supporting the open end is a PIA. Cheapness has its limits. Buy a 3/8" bit.:wacko:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

No cheapness is a way of life. It is the soul gool of the frugal woodworker.


----------



## Professor59 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes I know this is an old thread but I loved your sig , a motto to live by. I am a gimpy old fart that loves to make dust weather metal or wood and I hate paying $26.95 a foot for the newest 'gotta have' steel or the exotic hardwood of the year, yes I love em and use em I just try to find things to re-use or by knowing what they are used in looking in the appropriate 'pile'.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice new lathe. But the red neck one is really neat.


----------

